# Louisiana Alligator Gar Record Broken



## benellisbe (Jun 11, 2009)

PSE Marketing Manager: Blake Shelby

Using a Barracuda bow in a Jon boat, Blake shot the record gar in a bayou behind his home in Monroe, Louisiana.” I almost cut it loose". Lucky for him he hung on and the reward was an 8 foot, 5 inch gar. It was weighed by the Louisiana Wildlife and Fisheries at 210 lbs.- 15 lbs. shy of the world record and surpassing the old state record by 45 lbs.

'View original on PSE website.


----------



## fishndinty (Jun 11, 2009)

Wonder how old that fish was.  I am not down on him for shooting it, but I sometimes feel bad when I see truly remarkable old fish like that strung up.


----------



## Michael (Jun 11, 2009)

I think it immortalizes the fish to have it's picture taken. That way it will live on forever! The only time I've ever shot brackish water where alligator gar live was when BAA had the World Championship in Louisiana. We saw a mere 30-40 lbr, but luckily that was the night before the shoot when we were scouting and bows weren't allowed in the boat. While that would have been the biggest "gar" I've ever shot, I'd have hated to shoot such a small one. I sure hope to get back to the gulf coast and get a shot at one of these true dinasourish monsters.


----------

